# Junes Jolly 2ww'ers part 7...



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

new home, all the luck in the world!

helenab - no false words, just hope it's not your AF......

LindaJane - sounds like a disturbed nightsleep for you, you won't have harmed the embies so please don't worry.

JillAlan - it's so hard when you get a positive but are told it's just not going to continue, can totally empathise with where you are at, it becomes drawn out and emotional (well even more so) masses of ((((((hugs))))) to you.

Lilly - thank you for your tx confirmation! ET is the date the embryo's were transferred back to you - embryo transfer or the date that the sperm was put back with you as you had a different type of treatment!

Mez - you can't be that far from me! I'm Worthing and you're having tx at Chichester? I'm off there shopping tomorrow! Malteser's doing fine thank you! Your countdown is 43 days and Malt's is 36! 

Scoop - welcome and of course you can join!

Orlando66, Floss and Seren wishing you tonnes of luck for tomorrow......

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - *

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st -  *

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - *

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th*

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th - *

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - *

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th*

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th*

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*lilly2k3 ICDI ET - 15 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th*

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July*

*Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing 9th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
seren...good luck for testing
fingers crossed girl.!!!



ready4family. yes its a bit weird on page 9.



jakib.
could you tell me is the waiting list short for your 2nd go at plym as they told me earliest nov......??
i will be 36 then.. (thats if this cycle doesnt work) sorry im not being very positive am i.?
i thought the waiting list would be criteria based ie age etc.. there is another lady here from plym and she s waiting till nov too..
you must be very lucky or it may be cos your husband is away..anyway go for it girl. fingers crossed for your 2nd go. may it be very lucky for you..
on this cycle they upped my drugs cos i only had 8 follies ..turned into 12 but they could only use 6 too immature!! all the best
take care
marzy xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi

Can I join in please? I've just had my 1st IUI and i test on 9 July.

Thanks & Good Luck to everyone

Linzi xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Welcome to the 2ww Linzibell!!

Hey Sue - might see you in town - we're heading off for a bit of gentle retail therapy right now...!

Good luck all those testing today.

lotsof love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## Chimp (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi to all you precious FF girls

Just want to send big, big hugs to all those who did not realise their dream this time round. It will happen and we all need to believe in that.

JillAlan - I know exactly how you are feeling. I did a hpt last Sunday and Monday and both showed faint positives. I couldn't believe it and almost convinced myself that I had imagined them! Sadly our joy was only to be short-lived as the blood test at the clinic on Tuesday came back as being very weakly positive and the Dr explained that it wasn't looking hopeful. I still have to carry on with the yukky cyclogest and go back next Tuesday for another blood test. I really don't see the point on continuing with the agony, especially as I did another hpt today and there was not even a hint of a line. I just want af to show up now so that we can plan the next move.

Sorry to be sounding so doom and gloom, as DH said, each time we are getting one step closer.

To all who are testing soon, I wish you all the luck in the world - we all deserve to be mummies!

Lots of love and babydust to you all

Bumbles xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
can any one tell me if lower abdomin pain with slight discharge (discharge started day 5) is normal thoughout 2ww as im on day 6 at the mo and relly feel alot of pain. is it something ive done or is it a good sign??


----------



## seren (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello all,

Well I was right, I got a BFN!! Absolutely devasted!! Even though I was sort of expecting it I did really hope I was wrong and that I would have a lovely surprise. Have cried so much my head and eyes are killing. Can't face work tommorrow I just know I will be a wreck so I'm not going.

I really hope there will be some positives among us, so, sending lots of luck to everyone who still has testing to come.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am sorry to hear your news Seren (((hugs))), I hope that you and DH can have some quality time tonight, despite the footie being on, u know what men are like, pamper yourself tommorow and remember it has to be your turn next, lots of love and hugs

Marzy, I have only had IUI so can't comment, do hope its a good sign though, fingers crossed.

Welcome Linzi !!! we need some more IUI positives, so good luck with the 2ww

Oh Bumbles, that must have been so hard for you, you never have to apologise for sounding down, DH is right everyday is a step closer to your dreams coming true, I pray it works out for you next time.

Minky hope you enjoyed the shop

Love to and babydust to all, extra positive vibes to those testing over the next few days C x


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

I really love all you girls.
Was feeling fed up as it was my birthday 3 days ago and was yet another year older without children. Have just been catching up with the express train that is Junes Jollys and found lots of B day flashing things for me.Thank you all so much it is like getting late B day cards.

Had a good day as we went out to a pub. Was worried we would be only ones there as was England match but there were 3 other tables. Had smoked salmon to start and sea bass for main with chocaholic (ice cream, brownie and mousse) for pud. Limited my choices on the menu incase by some miracle test next week is positive - no pate, soft cheese etc.

DH has given me a great b day present - tickets to see Elton John at NEC. I would never have thought of going myself but am excited as am sure he will put on a good show and he accompanied by a full orchestra. 

The concert will be a celebration or commiseration as are going to clinic for testing on that day (Tues 29th).
Am already having to sit on my hands to stop myself testing although I know it is too early.

Havent really go any symptoms. Breasts started to get tender a few days after ET and I was hopeful but they have settled now. However I did read on an earlier entry that it could have been HCG injection coming out of my system. I have a strange sensation in pelvis, I guess sort of like an early warning period type but not quite. I have had it since ET so assume it is either period coming or from them messing about down below.

Marzy, if your pain is bad I should ring the clinic as could be late complications. 

Best of luck all and kisses to those who had BFN.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

JakiB, Jillalan, Bumbles and seren.  ^cuddleup^

Linzibell. Welcome.

I finally caved in yesterday and bought a pregnancy test. I was resolute I wasn't going to until Friday but I gave in. Now I' wearing the leaflet out reading and rereading it and I'll probably break the damn thing before I get a chance to use it. Ho hum!

I had my first real day of utter panic today. i think it's the dawning realisation that I've only got about thirty six hours until I know one way or the other. I was convinced my period had come at lunchtime (it hadn't but I was certain...I put it down to the fact I wore tights for the first time since tx started and they felt a bit tight over my poor bloated belly).
Anyway I have a game plan for Saturday night. If it's a positive I'm going over my best mates with a nice bottle of Laurent Perrier rose champagne to celebrate. If it's a negative I'm going over my best mates with a litre of brandy to get utterly and completely wasted like I've never been wasted before (which ought to take quite a bit of doing given my nefarious past).


Floss and Orlando. Hope you had better luck today?


----------



## Jaki B (May 16, 2004)

Hi Marzy
Not sure about next test dates when I asked I was told Sept but maybe they have got busy. I've got review next Wed so will know more then. The slight staining/discharge can be an implantation bleed if its a good few days after ET so it could be a positive sign.
Here's hoping.
All the best
Jaki


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

^cuddleup^Bumbles ^cuddleup^ 

^cuddleup^Seren ^cuddleup^

Welcome linzibell 

Caz, you are a very naughty girl, put that HPT in the bin and wait until the official test I know its temptation but embies can take up to 10 days to implant......its too early!

countrygirl - you are making me hungry despite the fact I've had my tea! My boobs were really sore just before EC but have calmed down loads but still a bit tender. My clinic say that tender boobs and strange pains in nether regions can be side effects of cyclogest.

Marzy - if you are in real pain talk to your clinic.

Minky - hope you had a good shop.


Had a fabulous  with my friend who conceived naturally after lots of goes at IVF - a miracle as our consultant told her! Here is some  from my cuddle with her little angel.

I am going back to work tomorrow as I am feeling much better today, we shall see what that brings. No doubt I'll get the inquisition from my tutor group about where I have been - my excuse is my bad back......or perhaps I'll tell them I've been in Portugal for a week  . We are doing sexual ed next week - might find that a bit of a challenge!

Now going to a Body Shop at Home evening at one of my neighbours which should be good. Feeling a bit guilty as leaving DP on own watching England but given the number of beers he brought home I am sure he will be fine!

Have a good evening.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Bumbles and Seren

Sending you both big hugs, im really sorry.

Love Nic xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Bumbles and seren, so sorry for your result. I feel your pain. 

LindaJane, that's amazingn about your friends conceiving naturally. Good luck with the first day back at work

linzibell, welcome. I also had IUI.

Every once in awhile, I feel a faint jab of pain right where my ovaries would be. I think I'm just looking for signs though. 
Question...what do you girls tell work? I had an awkward experience today. I was asked if I was going to be around for the next month to take over for someone who is away. I ended up responding that 'at the current time, I'll be around and can cover; however, I may have to take last minute vacation due to personal issues'. You see, if this IUI fails, that means that I'll either have diagnositc surgery or IVF. In both cases, I'll need to take time off work. It was awkward though since I couldn't tell them if, when and for how long. How does everyone here handle it?

Hoping Floss and Orlando brings us some positives


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everybody,
I'd like to say I had a +tive... but not really....
the hpt showed a very faint pink line and the blood test didn't do much better either... was told the HCG was hovering (dangerously) low... will have to retest in a couple of days.
nevertheless, I truly thank everybody here who offered me encouragements and well wishes... your thoughts and crossed-fingers have gotten me this far... the rest ... I try HARD not to think about it.
will pop back later........bit worried I have to fly out next Thursday...
Floss, wish u a BFP!


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning 2wwer's,

Just got back from a few days away and so much has happened.
First of all Wizz, I'm so sorry it was not to be for you this time.This IF is so unfair.I hope you and DH are doing ok.Sending you both  

Also sorry to all the other girls that got a BFN this time.

To the rest of us waiting here's some                  vibes. Well you can never have too many can you?

Caz- all the best for tomorrow,hun.Lets get some +ves on the board.

I am feeling very normal.Don't know if this is a good or bad thing!

Orlando-Thinking of you at this time.Hoping your next test shows better news.

Love Em


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi All

Firstly sorry to hear your news seren and bumbles

Orlando, i'm still keeping those fingers crossed for you.

Caz, here's hoping for the Laurent Perrier, sending you lots of positive vibes   

Personally i am dreading Monday...i'm gonna have to go to work either way as my colleage if off! and that leaves just me! Not sure i'll get too much work done though, i'll either be over the moon and unable to concentrate, or a total mess and unable to concentrate!

Take care all

Love Abbi

Take care all

Abbi


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Seren i am so sorry hun ^group^

luv pam


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

bumbles i hope the docs are wrong and you get a bfp next test fingers crossed for you hun

luv pam


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Orlando66 i have got everything crossed for you hun, good luck

luv pam


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi 

Could I please join you guys.... my ET is tomorrow, 26th June and I test on the 10th July..

Good luck all 

Azailier xxx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Azailier,

WELCOME TO THE 2WW GANG 

Good luck for ET tomorrow

Love Em


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry...forgot to say this is my 4th IVF.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome Azailier

good luck for tomorrow

luv pam


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Em....

Im glad I found you guys...this time wont be so lonely!!

People who aint been there just dont understand.

Good luck for testing on the 3rd Em

Azailier xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Pam....

Good luck for testing on the 2nd...

Em....the banana's are fab.

Azailier xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Afternoon (just!) 

Linzibell - welcome and good luck! 

Minky - did you buy anything yesterday? I went across to Chichester?

Bumbles - so sorry that your joy was shortlived ((((((((hugs))))))))).

Marzy - discharge is normal (and throughout pg!)

Seren - so sorry that this time it wasn't to be  

Countrygirl - glad you had a good birthday! 

Caz - that hpt will burn a hole till you use it! Hope you can resist, although it's not long now!  Good luck!

LindaJane - hope work goes OK for you today! Did you buy anything from the bodyshop at home party last night?

Ready4family - sounds like you've come up with a good "excuse" re work! Nice one!

Orlando - a faint pink line..... can go darker and is better than no line! I hope your retest shows that the levels have got higher and stronger. Wishing you lots of luck.

Wizz - how you doing?

Azailier - welcome and good luck for your ET tomorrow!

Caz and Helenab - thinking of you both!  Good luck.

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - *

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st -  *

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - *

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th*

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th - *

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - *

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th*

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th*

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*lilly2k3 ICDI ET - 15 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th*

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July*

*Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th July*

*Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome Azailier. Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Orlando I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I hope your HCG levels head the right direction. It's a bit unfair to make you wait again after having waited for so long so I really hope it's worth it.

Ready4Family I did tell about five people at work. Just the people I work immediately with, and my immediate line manager and HR manager. All of them I consider to be friends as well so it wasn't too hard. Didn't want everyone else knowing because we have one of those grapevine things at our place and it'd be around in seconds. Sadly enough, the worst gossip monger is the payroll clerk who would have to enter my absence onto the system...hence I've had to lie a bit about the reason for my being off. Our workplace is one of those that, if everyone knew, they'd be having a collection for me and sending me a sympathy card if I got a negative, or a congratulation card if I got a positive. Really I don't think I could stand all the attention. I just want to get on with it. My manager is a bloke who tends to be a bit squeamish about gynaecological things so my HR manager told him and he was all "oh yes, whatever time you need." He asked me to do something the other day and then added "if you're up to it, I know you've been unwell." Unwell?! I felt like adding "Yes, having a needle shoved through the side wall of your vagina into your ovaries does tend to make one feel a little rough." but I thought better of it. Men eh!

Ok so I'm feeling the pressure a bit here. We need some positives right? I'm testing next right?
I wanted to test this morning but I resisted. I can wait another twenty four hours right?
Anyway I'll do my best girlies, but now it's all up to whether Petri and Chelsea evicted themselves from the bedsit or not. I have absolutely no idea and keep reading things into every little twinge or feeling... I felt quite sicky yesterday but could be nerves or the canteen food...then again it could be... 


...Arrrgh!!!  ...Can't - take - the - suspense!!!


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

HELP! Am getting really stressed. Tried to keep myself occupied this week by potty training my little angel, but it has just resulted in me being housebound and stir crazy  
Getting very strong AF type pains and feeling really down 
Could it be cyclogest giving me these pains. I can't remember what happen last time


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello fellow knicker-checkers! 

Ready4 and Tracy W - sending you calming vibes - you are in good company but nothing anyone says will get rid of the butterflies (that you're bound to interpret as something! I know I am!). Just best of luck, girls.

Sue - went shopping in Worthing - bought one sun dress but found I got knackered really quickly and came over faint outside Mr Whibleys!! 
How about you - did you buy anything?

LJ - hope your day is going OK, and you're not doing too much!

Azalier - good luck tomorrow - let's hope this one's it for you, hun.x

Caz - good luck!!! Don't you dare test early!!! Oh and my office is the exact same!

Glad to be back at work today, although I've had to field alot of nosey questions! Honestly I thought "gynae probs" would be enough to stop those that don't know the full story! I'm just having fun with people and being "mysterious"!! 

Oh, and timing or what - good weather today and Ivanisovic playing tennis today - my fave and I'm missing him - d'uh!! Maybe I'll have a relapse on Monday.......

love and luck to everyone I've not mentioned personally.

Caroline
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi fellow 2ww' 

Tracy heres a big  for you remember hun it aint over till the old ^witchypoo^ sings

i have just got off the phone with my sister and she told me about her morning.i hadn't told my sister anything about tx this time so even she had no clue i am on the 2ww. she went and had her cards read the woman told her some really personal stuff (all true) turned over a card with a large jolly fellow on and told her it was her dad (scary as dad was a large jolly bloke) anyway my sister asked her a question totally unrelated to babies or pg and reshuffled the cards. when the woman read the cards she looked puzzled and said to my sister "i don't know why this one has come out but it means someone really close to you is pregnant or will be very soon". I don't usually believe in stuff like this but with the other stuff this woman told her i am beginning to wonder. sorry to waffle on but i don't know what to think anymore it just seems strange how much this woman knew.

luv pam


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Saphy,

That is way spooky!!! Hope she is right !

Love Em


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey thanks guys for all your messages... 

Saphy...ooOOOo...I really hope she's right!!! a friend went to one and the lady told her she was pregnant and having a girl.....she gave birth to a girl at christmas!!!!!

Caz, your doing really well to wait.....GOOD LUCK xxx

Helenab, good luck for tomorrow!!

SueL..Thanks xxxxxxxxxx

You guys having a difficult time at work....I work in a mans world ( construction/design ) I have been TTC for five years and not told anyone....all my appointments are in the evenings and ec's on days off. Some one asked the other day why I had a huge bruise on my hand (from the GA ) I lied and said I banged it.....I was convinced they knew. They would flip if I was pregnant so I carnt really tell them I spend every bit of money on tx...........Its just pants isnt it!!!


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Guys

Saphy...how weird, lets hope she is right, spooky!

Caz lock that HPT in a cupboard and give your DH the key!, still not sure why i have to wait till monday??!! maybe different drugs! But GOOD LUCK

I work for a small company, My DH is my immediate boss and my father is Managing director, so i am ok with time off. I did tell my office collegue (well, she had guessed anyway, and she has been a huge support. With the rest of the people in the company... i am sure that they think i am being given extra holiday, just cos i am the bosses daughter! let them think what they like!! Most of the time you can't sneeze around here without the whole company knowing, so i'm doing well!

Helenab good luck to you too 

Azailier Welcome and good luck for your ET tommorw..it looks like a bit of a busy day for this thread!

Love Abbi


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone

Would you mind if I joined you on the 2ww? I test 11/7. Had et today and I'm scared to move! I'm sure it will wear off.

Love Hollie


----------



## seren (Nov 16, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I woukd just like to thank you all for your sympathy and kindness. I'll keep popping in to see who has been lucky,

Best of luck to you all,

Seren


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Hollie

Welcome to the 2WW Nice to see you over here! 

Love Abbi


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all
Welcome to Hollie and Azailier! Good luck girls!

Orlando - ^cuddleup^ hope that those embies stick around for you.

Minky - bummer about the weather - typical now we are both back at work  It was quiet for me..........my tutor group did question me but they were actually worried about me! I told them I had not been feeling too well, which is true! It was good to have a day back this week so I can rest over weekend.

Caz - well done for resisting temptation, thinking of you tomorrow 

Helenab 

SueL - Body Shop party was pleasantly smelly! Have ordered some tea tree blemish stick (these drugs have played havoc with my skin) and some tinted moisturiser. Could have spent more but pay day is a week away!

Ready4family - I was open with my immediate colleagues about what was happening as it is impossible to avoid being missed in teaching. The Head knows of course. I asked for it not to be made common knowledge and that seems to have worked. When I filled in my sick form in admin today I put hospital admission for treatment followed by recuperation. This avoids admin staff  ! Just hope council personnel are happy with it! 

Well car shopping this weekend a necessary evil and a work social BBQ tomorrow evening, which I am not overjoyed about going to but you have to make the effort dont you?

Have a fabulous weekend - lets hope the weather holds!

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Caz & Helena,

Lots of luck for your tests tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks guys

well I tested today and got a positive! Just been to the Lister who confirmed it with bloods and I promptly burst into tears - I cried and cried in the reception area - so did the nurse and the receptionist!

I think it was the releif and also total fear about another m/c all rolled into one.... 

Good luck Caz for tomorrow.

Thanks for all the positive messages and good luck to everyone else waiting this month.

love Helena


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS HELENAB

           

Sooooooooo pleased for you and your DH.Enjoy the next 8 months

Love Em


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Well done Helena thats great!!!!!!!


    

Hope you have a great big fat eight months!!!!


Love Nic xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations Helena and DH!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oooh thank god for that! Helen got a positive so the pressure is officially off me! 

Helen I couldn't be more happy for you. Bad girl for not resisting...wish I'd thought of that though! 
I nearly went up for the blood test today but I was a lazy moo and didn't get up until late. I wish I had now because I'd have been wondering who that blubbering woman in reception was! 

Have a great pregnancy. Let's hope some more of us will be joining you really soon.

T-minus about six hours for me.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi there,

helenab, congrats!!! That's fantastic. We've been overdue for some good news. 

Orlando, hope your faint line turns darker. There's still hope.

Azailier and HollieHotLips (cute name), welcome! You'll find everyone so supportive over here. Azailier, good luck with your et tomorrow.

Thanks so much for those that shared how you deal with this at work. Abbi, that's great that you work for your dh and father...of course they'd understand. LindaJane, it must have been hard for you with set hours so i can see why you had to be upfront with it. I work in a flex environment, but still, it's awkward when I show up 9:30 to 11:30am for an entire week (plus I'm guessing I"ll need last minute time off if this cycle doesn't work). Caz, that's great that everyone has been so understanding and that you're comfortable telling collegues. My managers are male and although they're caring people, we're not friends so i'm really uncomfortable telling them. I suppose I may have to say something at some point though. Azailier, that's so perfect how the timings work out for you. At my place you can only go to my clinic in the mornings. I know what you mean about the bruised hand...after a week of blood work (because I have such small veins that's the only place they can take it), my entire right hand is black, blue and green (yes, it's beautiful!). I'm surprised that no one has said anything so far.

Well, dh and I are off for a 4 day vacation tomorrow . This cycle is extra stressful because if this IUi doesn't work, then the dr will either have to perform diagnostic surgery or advance us to IVF. Thus, we we can really use right now. Wishing Caz and everyone else who is testing over the next few days all the best...let's get some more positives. I'll be back on Wednesday to check on everyone (and my test is Thursday).


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I forgot to welcom you HollieHotLips (M*A*S*H fan by any chance?)

My bad!

Going to bed now. Will attempt _some_ sleep (this from a serial insomniac...heh!)


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Good luck Caz!!!!!!!!!love Helena


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Caz

Good luck for today, hope you managed some sleep last night!

Love Nic xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Helenab congratulations hun  for joy

caz good luck testing today

luv pam


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Pam - hopefully the phone call with your sister gave you a bit of a boost yesterday!

Azailier - I work in a male industry and am the only female senior manager........ I did take them into my trust, gained a promotion whilst ttc and they supported me through the IVF. Must admit though I was lucky and not all employer's are the same!

Hollie - welcome and wishing you all the best!

Linda - glad the bodyshop party was good! Even a little purchase is better than nothing! 

Helena - thrilled for you (have posted on the Lister thread), no wonder you are emotional (must admit I blubbed everywhere when they told me too!)  And you thought it was all over a few days ago!

Ready - have a good long weekend away! 

Caz - wishing you lots of luck this morning....... 

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - *

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st - *

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - *

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th - *

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th - *

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - *

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th - *

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th - *

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*lilly2k3 ICDI ET - 15 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th*

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July*

*Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th July*

*KP ICSI - 24 June Testing - 9th July*

*Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th July*

*Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
doesnt this 2ww seem like forever and a day!!
it would help if the weather was nice
well done helenab... congratulations.. you both must be over the moon!!
caz.. good luck for test.. fingers crossed
tracy w ..cyclogest does give you alot of side effects...
ie swelling boobs, constipation, diarea,tummy pains,emotional,etc..... good luck with testing

good luck to all you testers next week lets have them all POSITIVES .....
all the best girls
marzy


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

^jumpin^Contgratulations Helenab     

Good luck Caz - thinking of you 

Ready4family - enjoy your break

Off to buy our new car!

Love
LindaJane


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

Can I join you from the Darling Buds of May? Had et on Thursday and I test on 9th July.

I can't quite believe I'm here. I'm feeling much more positive and skippy this time round - don't know if that's good or not. Can't decide whether to go back to work this week or not. It's only for 3 days and then it's the school holidays. Dp is not keen.

Have a good weekend - the sun is shining here.

love Annette


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Caz - Hope you had a positive today.

Had this week off work to rest. It has gone quite quick really prob because I am enjoying having a break from work!

Back on Mon and I know that it will go slow.

Been feeling really bloated this week which is down to those flipping cyclogests. Had a weird dream last night. I dreamt that I couldn't remember if I had put a cyclogest in or not. I tried to put 1 in but it kept popping out then I realised that I had already put it in. I had read that you cannot put 2 in and that must have been playing on my mind. How strange??!!

Also been getting a bit of discharge (yellowish), which I think I used to get in normal cycles. I was hoping that it was implantation discharge but I know that it has to be a bit browner in colour. Still wishful thinking.

Hope everyone is ok. I know that next week is going to kill me. I hate all this waiting.

Just got a letter from the hosp. It was an invoice for the embryos that I have had frozen. Can't believe it costs £300 to have them frozen. Fingers crossed that I won't have to use them til my 2nd pregnancy!

Don't quite know how I'm supposed to be feeling. Keep looking out for signs but know that this can be from the cyclogests. Just trying to stay positive and keep saying "Third time lucky".

LindaJane - Good luck with the car hunting. That will help take you mind off things.

Helenab - Congrats with your positive.

Good luck to all on the 2ww!

Love
Zoe A
xxx


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats! Helena...
Wish all of u testing next week r just as lucky (including me)!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,
just wnated to say
 congrats  
to helenab, well done!

and good luck to all of us testing over the next few days.

love lilly2k3


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

[color=#30B0B0[SIZE=2]]Congatulations Helenab![/[/SIZE]color]

^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^  

Caz...been thinking about you all day...hope it was a _positive _ day for you!

Love and luck to you all

Abbi


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ah sorry, I can't add another positive to the list because mine was a negative.

I'm not terribly surprised because it was my first go and I know I'd have been incredibly jammy to fall first time out. Obviously a bit upset though but, oddly enough, working today has helped...especially as one of our girls walked out in a hissy fit...yeah, what's she got to be ****** off about with her lovely two little girls I don't know! 

Don't really feel up to the getting hideously drunk as planned tonight because I'm a bit weepy and I know I'll be damn near suicidal if I drink (remind me to tell you about the time I lay in front of the car and asked DH to run me over because I was a bad person...yeah, _so_ not a good idea!)

Actually I think I'm just more narked off that it all feels like it's been a big fat waste of time. All those men stamping on my feet on the tube, the pain of EC, the mild OHSS, the nasty jabbing, the passing out on the loo and, most of all those horrible pessaries...all for nowt. 
I just hope the couple who got the other half of my eggs had better luck. I'm telling myself they did because it's kind of comforting to me.

Anyway, I'm going to take a few days to see if I can re-locate my sense of humour and my smile (which I'm sure I left lying around here somewhere) and then I'll probably get myself ready for Round Two.

Good luck to all those testing in the next couple of days. Come on and get some positives on the board!


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Ooh Caz.........im so so sorry.

I know how you feel and its crap......my last BFN I did drink loads and suffered for about 3 days...it seemed a good idea at the time!!!!

Loads of love to you and your DH...

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Helenab..........*Congratulations*

There is hope for us all........

Enjoy

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Caz - So sorry you got a -ve.

Helena - Congrats to you and your dh!

Laine x


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

caz, I'm really sorry to see your news.

I really hope number two is the lucky one for you.

love 
Helena
XXXxx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

^group^ Caz ^group^

Sorry to hear your news hun. 

Your sense of humour is still there you know, just got to look for the  which is not easy at this difficult time.

Good luck for your next tx whenever you decide that to be.


LindaJane


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Caz so sorry to hear your news hun ^cuddleup^ i know how you feel it does seem like such a big waste of time, but hopefully the dr will have learnt a lot from this cycle and your next one will be much better. take some time to pick yourself up hun, you will feel much better soon.

luv pam


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Well I thought I was coping with all this but snapped on Friday and threw a big strop at DP. My brain is not computing and I just cant multi task as normal, its frustrating. I assume its the drugs. 

My boobs have got bigger...............they would not fit into my slinky bra yesterday - is this the cyclogest? They are tender but they often are at this point in the cycle. They seem quite dry too. 

At least the car hunting went well, got a good deal and our new car will be with us in 8 weeks or so. Also found DP a shirt and tie for his brother's wedding. He is wearing pink to match my frock. I also managed to get a a pair of strappy shoes that are not too high and I can wear again - success! 

Well the sun is out today so I think that means fresh air and a walk today.

Have a good day

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you Caz, wishing you dreams come true on round 2, lots of love C x


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Caz,

So sorry you got a -ve ,hun. Take some time out with your DH.Your sense of humour will be back,it just takes a few days.
Thinking of you

Love Em


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Caz

So sorry hun. Your sense of humour is just lurking in the back ground. It's made me smile so often on the Darling Buds thread I hate to see it disappear. Thinking about you and you dh. I know how hard this bit is.

Annette


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,
Caz sorry to hear your bad news, thinking of you. 
love lilly2k3


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi there

(sorry about your news caz)

I am so bored today, I am on day 3. I have given up smoking and drinking (liked a couple of glasses a night) but I am finding it hard (already!!!). The house is a tip and I really feel like tidying up (we are in the middle of big renovations, used to be a shop and turning it back to a house). I really don't know what to do with myself, I've slept so much in the last 24 hours that I'm sick of that now. All I can think of doing is eating!! I feel quite irritable too. I have bought the new GAZZA book which I think is really good and certainly makes me laugh. Anyone got any ideas of what I can do with myself??!! (I'm not a hugh television fan)

Sorry for rambling, at least it kept me occupied for a bit!

Love Hollie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi fellow waiters

hope you are all staying sane

hang in there hollie, if you find something to take your mind off the dreaded 2ww please let us all know 

luv pam


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ladies, this is the same as I wrote on the IUI thread, haven't the strength to write it again from scratch, have just tweaked it;

Girls, its all over 4 me, I have known it all day, but haven't wanted to admit it, even was toying with testing despite it being too early, but have just checked and the witch has just arrived, the earliest so far for me @ day 12.

This 2ww has been almost unbearable for me, by far the hardest so far in my life, I have had the sorest and hugest of boobs (don't have pesseries) but the sore boobs started the day of IUI (before it) so I couldn't even use them as an indication as the soreness started to soon, but they stayed big .... until today this morning and I knew, just like when I misscarried, they just disappeared.

Due to the fact my chances were in effect the best yet as I had one follie on each side, I tried to hold onto the chance its worked, but in my heart of heart I knew it hadn't, I just wasn't brave enough to say it out loud.

If having a follie on each side didn't work for me, then I know that its time to move on to IVF.

I gave DH a quick cuddle and said I needed to talk to you guys, bless him hes giving me the space I need to type,cry and get the support from you guys ..I am now going to have a hot bath a glass of wine and a cry, b4 my yummy roast dinner.

I pray to god that the rest of you have a positive result we need some more BFP's to lift the spirit of this board.

To say I am gutted is of course an under-estimation, but I won't let this beat us and I know you all know how I feel, hope I haven't depressed the board, positive vibes all round and heaps of love Candyxx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Candy 

So sorry to hear your news. Its a real downer but I wish you lots of luck in whatever you decide to do next. 

Enjoy your glass of wine (make it extra large).

Never worry about depressing us - this is what we are for.

Much 

LindaJane


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
candy.. so sorry to hear your af arrived. please dont feel like that as we are here for you as you are here for us..
we all need support at different times..
my thoughts are with you and dh.


caz.. sorry to hear your news ...





where are all the POSITIVES??
please we need some ...


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Evening!

Caz - really sorry to read of your news ^cuddleup^ . At the moment you're raw, take your time with your dh and when you are ready go for your review at the Lister. We've found them full of ideas each time we hit a neg/faint positive ((((((Hugs)))))))).

LindaJane - sounds like you had a fruitful day yesterday!

Hollie - giving up drink and cig's whilst going through IVF is some achievement! Nice One! What can you do in the 2ww...... mmmmmmm........ tv, good books, mag's, gentle walk, sleep (preferably for the whole 2 weeks would be bliss!) , and spend lots of time on FF!

Candy - your posts (especially on the IUI thread and on here) are incredible. I'm so sorry that the IUI hasn't worked for you so far. You're strong and to keep taking knock backs is hard......... ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ Are you going to go for IVF now?

We do need some positives and I so hope that before June is out we definitely get some! Good luck girls.

Jillalan and Orlando - hoping your news is different from your next set of bloods?

Abbie and Tracy for the 28th and Teabag, Countrygirl and Lilly for the 29th wishing you lots of luck (or before if you test early!)

    
    

Love Sue
xxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
*Junes Jolly 2ww's !!!!   *​
*lulu434 ICSI ET - 19 May Testing - 1st - *

*nicnack ICSI ET - 22 May Testing - 2nd -  *

*Sid ICSI ET - 20 May Testing - 3rd - *

*Clare25 ICSI ET - 19 June Testing - 3rd -  *

*Joe71 ICSI ET - 21 May Testing - 4th - *

*Lisae IVF ET - 22 May Testing - 7th - *

*moose IVF ET - 24 May Testing - 7th - *

*Ready4Family IUI 25 & 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Mely IVF ET - 26 May Testing - 7th - *

*Jenbob IVF ET - 26th May Testing - 7th - *

*Trudy FET ICSI ET - 25 May Testing - 8th - *

*Elounda IVF ET - 25 May Testing - 9th - *

*neona (Sue) IUI 26 May Testing - 9th - *

*harrywarry IVF ET - 26 May Testing 9th - *

*Tiff ICSI ET - 28 May Testing 9th - *

*Bunnygirl IVF ET - 29 May Testing - 9th - *

*laylar FET ICSI ET - 29 May Testing - 11th - *

*Shellym IUI 28 May Testing - 11th - *

*Nic2310 IVF ET - 27 May Testing - 12th - *

*chrisi FET ICSI ET - 31 May Testing 12th - *

*Alessandra IUI 1 June Testing - 17th - *

*clarabell (Claire) IVF ET - 3 June Testing - 17th - *

*Kitty R ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 18th - *

*kt1 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 20th - *

*lou2scott IVF ET - 7 June Testing - 21st*

*JillAlan ICSI ET - 10 June Testing - 21st - *

*Jaki B ICSI ET - 7 June Testing - 23rd - *

*Orlando66 IVF ET - 10 June Testing - 24th*

*Floss IUI 9 June Testing - 24th - *

*Seren IVF Testing - 24th - *

*Wizz ICSI ET - 9 June Testing - 25th - *

*Caz IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 26th - *

*Helenab ICSI ET - 15 June Testing 26th - *

*Abbi2 IVF ET - 14 June Testing - 28th - *

*Tracy W FET ICSI ET - 14 June Testing - 28th*

*Teabag IUI 14 June Testing - 29th*

*Countrygirl ICSI ET - 17 June Testing - 29th*

*lilly2k3 ICDI ET - 15 June Testing - 29th*

*Candy IUI 16 June Testing - 30th - *

*Karen-C IUI 17 June Testing - *

*Ready4Family IUI 19 June Testing - 1st July*

*Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd July*

*Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd July*

*Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th July*

*Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th July*

*ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th July*

*Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th July*

*KP ICSI - 24 June Testing - 9th July*

*Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th July*

*Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th July*

*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks ladies I appreciate your support, have moved onto the smirnoff nice and it tastes good lol

Bless you Sue, yep I am hoping to get onto the July open evening for IVF, but am already mentally prepared and in a bizare way looking forward to it ! Hope you are feeling well not long now x 

My cuddles on the list, looks a bit lonely, it needs surrounding with positive tests, ... come on girls I am counting on you !!!

All my love & hugs Cx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Candy so sorry hun ^cuddleup^ we are all here for you if you need us.

luv pam


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Caz - I was so sorry to read your post - You have kept me amused with your goings on over both the darling buds of May thread and the 2WW - life can be so unfair sending you a huge ^group^

Candy again really sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. I found that IVF treatment was not as bad as i had imagined....yeah the injections are a bummer but you kinda get used to them!

Hollie, i've just spent the whole day out in the garden reading this fab book (cover to cover) its by Sophie Kinsella and called can you keep a secret?. It's not gonna be one of those "oooohhh must include it in the next book group i go to" type books, but i certainly laughed out loud a few times!!! 

Well tomorrow is D (well actually T) day for me - Definatly dreading it.... I had some faint brown discharge (sorry TMI) on friday, and thought it was all over, but AF hasn't arrived....YET! so fingers are crossed for the morning.....

Tracey W good luck to you...hope you are not feeling as nervously sick as i am!

Take care all

Love

Abbi


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good luck testing tomorrow Abbi2 and TracyW

    


luv pam


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Abbi - Yes feeling very nervous. Did test last time round at 5 o'clock in morning!! Probably won't sleep tonight and do the same again!! Good luck to you!

Big fat cuddles out to all you guys who have had bad news, and lots of luck to all those still to test.

Best Wishes


Tracy xx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

candy,

So sorry love.I know how hard it is.
Thinking of you  

Love Em


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

GOOD LUCK ABBI AND TRACY  

Wishing you all the best for testing

Love Em


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Morning Buddies

Well it wasn't to be for me and my DH this time..  i tested at 6.30 this morning with a definate - !! Just phoned the clinic to let them know, however they have said that because AF hasn't arrive i have to continue with the horrid pesseries and test again on Wednesday!

DH and i are really not handling todays news too well, so both taking the day off work and gonna do some retail therapy!

Tracey i hope that you have better news and get us a  on this tread.

Love to you all and thanks for your support over the last few weeks.

Abbi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you Abbi, I am sorry to hear your news x

I hope you can relax a little today and enjoy each others company, I wish I had thrown a sickie today, but hey its almost midday, lots of love. Cx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Abbi so sorry to hear your news hun ^cuddleup^

luv pam


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all

Candy, Abbi, sorry to hear your news, life is very cruel to us sometimes, be strong. 
Abbi, I will have a look at that book you mentioned, thankyou!
Sue, I so wish I could sleep for two weeks!

Takecare

Love Hollie


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Candy, Abbi - I'm sorry to hear your bad news. I do hope you are ok. My thoughts are with you. xxx

How are others getting on?

I started getting af like pains last night. Wondering if they could be implantation pains. Not had anymore since. I'm on day 10 if counting from day of EC or day 7 if counting from day of ET. How should I be counting?

Back to work today. Not as bad as I thought it would be but would still love to be sitting out in that sunshine!!!

Love Zoe A
xxx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Zoe A

I think you should be counting from et (but not 100% sure). You did make me laugh when you were talking about your counting methods then asked 'how should I be counting?' We do alot of counting on IVF don't we??!!! I have a count at least once a day about something!

Takecare

Love Hollie


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

HEY MINKY

Half way through now girlie, hope you are as sane as you can be, sending lots o , have been thinking of you, but have had a bit of trouble posting,

Linda jane
Emile,
ready4
Little Mayflowers sending lots of love and fairydust your way too,xx

To all those who have had negatives,I am so sorry, and to the positives enjoy !!!!

Love to all on here,
love mmmbop,xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Abbi - So sorry to read your news sweetheart. Lots of  

Take care 

Rach xxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ladies

how are you all getting on?

i am getting very fed up now i am not a very paitient person at the best of times . this time last cycle i started getting af pains and brown discharge (sorry tmi)
but no sign of af yet so i am feeling very  at the moment (though that could change ).

good luck to all the testers we could really do with some more  on this thread, wishing you all the very best of luck
  

luv pam


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Abbi,

Really sorry you got a negative, hun.Glad you and DH are both off work,its a really horrible time.

Thinking of you both  

Love Em


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Abbi sorry to hear your news 

Thinking of you

Love
LindaJane


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Unfortunately I cannot give any +ve news either. Tested -ve this morning @ 5 o'clock (couldn't sleep), but because no AF, as yet, have to keep using pesseries just in case, but I don't feel too hopeful.

Feeling a little down but will try again soon.

Abbi - sorry to hear your news. 

Good luck to those of you left. 

Tracy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

tracy so sorry hun ^cuddleup^ how awful you still have to use the horrid pessaries, hope you feel a better in a few days hun

luv pam


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all

Boppy - thanks for your message - hope you are still going well!

ZoeA - I'm counting from ET so day 7..............!!

Hope everyone else is feeling good! 

I am early from work - my eye problem has flared up and I'm hitting the doc's for drops. Why now?!! May be I am more stressed over this than I realised. I

Otherwise feel OK, some sharp abdominal pains yesterday and today but that could be anything!

A colleague said to me today that I had to have a cream cake (his birthday treat) as I was now eating for two - typical bloke eh? I asked him if he knew something I didn't as I have to wait at least a month to find out (little fib to avoid questions on test day) and did he know that this IVF lark does not come with a guarantee certificate which shut him up. Not keen on cream cakes anyhow!

Well off to the doc's, not been there for 12 months, despite all my treatment recently! 

Love to all
LindaJane


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Tracy 

Sorry posting at same time - sorry to hear your news.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do next.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi gils hope your all doing ok
abbi and tracyw sorry to hear you news..
big hugs for both of you
marzy
xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

SORRY
I MEANT GIRLS


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all

im currently on day 10 of 2ww
all tummy pain has stopped boobs still sore and im terribly weepy??!!
is my af on way do you think or is this side effects from cyclogest??
i think i may be upset cos i think its all over!


any suggestions girls?
sorry to be a pain.
marzy


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Caz, Candy, Tracey and Abbi - so sorry to hear about your negs, sending big hugs.

Mmmbop - thanks, hun!! Keeping as sane as I ever was, but pulled a sicky at lunchtime today due to feeling a bit rubbish.

LindaJane - I seem to be following you - sorry! Hope your eye isn't too painful, but at least it takes your mind off your 2ww  Can I have your cream cake?!

Me - feeling a bit sick, tired, and AF type pains but thinking positive and better now I'm watching the tennis! 

Good luck for testing tomorrow to Teabag, Country girl and Lily2k3   

lots of luck and love
Carolinexxxx


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Hollie - yes seem to be counting everyday! I am so paranoid.

LindaJane - Thanks - 7 days it is!

Zoe A
xxx


----------



## lou2scott (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been in touch, PC probs yet again and also its taken me a few days to get my head around my bad news. I tested Negative on 21st and literally an hour later I got my period. 

I am devasted I got all the pregnancy symptoms possible, very sore and veiny boobs, morning sickness and peeing constantly but no luck. 
I feel like the world is against us, I have felt very bitter and negative but now starting to feel a bit better. 

I gotta go back to work tomorrow with 5 pregnant girls in my office What Joy!!!! 

Oh well I am feeling better and it gets easier each day 
I gotta wait for my next period and we are having another go, the clinic advise much stronger drugs this time as I only got 4 eggs (that is something to look forward to!!! 

Good luck everyone see on the 2ww thread again in September hopefully Im moving to the In Betweeners.

Lots of Love and babydust to everyone, we all deserve a positive

Louise
XXXXXXXXX
 ^group^


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

New home required!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=9999

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------

